# My new hedgie additions



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't believe it, my mom just smugled 4 little hedgehog back in Canada from her trip in France. They are so cute. But I won't need quarentaine... cause they are wood and ceramic :lol: 
My aunt's neighbour is a wood carver and he had 3 hedgie figurines. My mom wanted to buy one from him and when she said it was for me and that I had a real one, he gave the other 2 to her. On top of that, she bought me another hedgies from the same collection as my "hedgie bank"

here's the pic of them


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

They are awesome. Love them all. Lucky you.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww I want one!!!!!
There cute, he done a good job.


----------



## heavenlyhogs (Sep 18, 2008)

i also have a small collection of hedgie momorabilia building up


----------

